# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  bigZ's official bulk classic log

## bigZthedestroyer

Alright, the time is near! As some of you know, there is a bulking competition going on in the lounge. I will be logging my process throughout the competition. Im not sure how often my updates will be. Im going to shoot for everyday or two but I have a lot going on in my life right now and down time is rare..During this comp I will be running my first cycle. Right now the plan is 100mg EOD Test Prop!! Ill have adex on hand and nova/clomid for PCT. My diet has been pretty good lately. Ive been slowly cutting for the last few weeks. Im sitting at 223lbs today. Not sure on the bf but vascularity is decent and I have visible abs and shoulder striations. Im going to try and check my bf in a bodpod at school when I have some time. Hopefully this is before the 1st. 

Current Stats 
6ft
223lbs
BF 14ish

Im going to shave off my mammoth coat of body hair this weekend, so I will have recent pics up soon.

The goal of this comp is to put on 15 lbs and look the best. I plan on putting on as much weight as possible! I will also be using this contest as a sort of pre prep for a show I plan on doing in May. Ill post up diet and anything else I think of later on. 

Feel free to ask me any questions. Im open to allconstructive criticism and advice. I hope you all enjoy.

P.S. DO NOT read Austinites log right before reading mine! It will make mine look like a whiney little girl log! LoL

bigZ

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Today was a rest day for me. My girl is sick so I decided to make sure she had everything she needed for the day before I made it to work..Ill have a leg day tomorrow and should have a couple pics up.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

I decided to shave today. I took the hair of my upper body.. It took longer then expected so I am waiting to do my lower half. I didn't get to make it to the gym today due to my girl still being sick. I was able to get a decent body weight workout in doin pull-ups and push-ups.. I don't have to work tomorrow and will be blue to get a solid gym session in. I'm feeling pretty good about where I'm at in preparation for this contest. Ill have an entire set of mandatory poses up as soon as I find my posing trunks.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Here are some shots from tonight

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

I'm feeling good today! Weight is at 223.4lbs


Ill knock off a little more right before the start of the comp!

----------


## Hydroponics

Lookin good, bis r massive

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Lookin good, bis r massive


Thanks! They have always been a strong part for me..hopefully they keep growing!

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Alright, the time is near! As some of you know, there is a bulking competition going on in the lounge. I will be logging my process throughout the competition. Im not sure how often my updates will be. Im going to shoot for everyday or two but I have a lot going on in my life right now and down time is rare..During this comp I will be running my first cycle. Right now the plan is 100mg EOD Test Prop!! Ill have adex on hand and nova/clomid for PCT. My diet has been pretty good lately. Ive been slowly cutting for the last few weeks. Im sitting at 223lbs today. Not sure on the bf but vascularity is decent and I have visible abs and shoulder striations. Im going to try and check my bf in a bodpod at school when I have some time. Hopefully this is before the 1st. 
> 
> Current Stats 
> 6ft
> 223lbs
> BF 14ish
> 
> Im going to shave off my mammoth coat of body hair this weekend, so I will have recent pics up soon.
> 
> ...


You look like you're a strong contender Z. Looking good bud. 

I would recommend using that dex rather than having it on hand. There are many health risks associated with high and low estrogen that you are likely not aware of. And some of these cannot be seen or felt immediately. 

And don't worry about Austinite. He's actually an Interior Designer by trade. So you know those type of guys eh? He's actually into tapestry and baked goods. And he's good at color coordinating, especially clothing. You know, the Sholva type  :Wink:  (hahahaha)

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> You look like you're a strong contender Z. Looking good bud.
> 
> I would recommend using that dex rather than having it on hand. There are many health risks associated with high and low estrogen that you are likely not aware of. And some of these cannot be seen or felt immediately.
> 
> And don't worry about Austinite. He's actually an Interior Designer by trade. So you know those type of guys eh? He's actually into tapestry and baked goods. And he's good at color coordinating, especially clothing. You know, the Sholva type  (hahahaha)


Good call on the dex. I will do that for sure. Once I have everything on hand ill have my cycle critiqued. I don't actually plan on starting it until late December early January. 

I have noticed a lot of talk in the lounge about austinites chocolate cake haha!!

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Good call on the dex. I will do that for sure. Once I have everything on hand ill have my cycle critiqued. I don't actually plan on starting it until late December early January. 
> 
> I have noticed a lot of talk in the lounge about *austinites chocolate cake* haha!!


Its the bomb!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Here they are. The official before photos! I'm down to 217lbs. Hungry. Ready to get large!

----------


## MickeyKnox

You have nice wheels bro. Keep going!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> You have nice wheels bro. Keep going!


Thanks man I really hope I can achieve some crazy quad sweep during this comp!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Man it feels good to eat! I've had a couple cheat meals and I'm now back to eating clean. I'm definitely feeling revitalized. I'm not sure what my weight is at the moment. Ill weigh tomorrow before the gym. I've got a big leg day tomorrow! I'm ready to blow out the wheels some more. Once I get my bulking diet tweaked, ill post it up. I'm looking to be in the neighbor hood of 4100-4300ish calories..I've had good result in that range before and am anxious to see what I can do!

----------


## fit2bOld

Awesome legs big Z and that back is wide as hell!!!

----------


## austinite

You're an animal, Z. Keep it up.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Awesome legs big Z and that back is wide as hell!!!


Thanks, I'm hoping to add some more thickness to the back also! I can't wait to actually start my cycle!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> You're an animal, Z. Keep it up.


Thank you sir.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Well today I am at 220. 3lbs up..that works or me considering I was in class all day and have only eaten 1 meal :/

I'm about to tear in to some chicken, rice, veggies, a piece of garlic bread, and treat myself to some pumpkin pie ice cream! 

My strength has been going up in the gym..I don't know what's hit me lately but I'm cranking reps out like never before! I'm also noticing a few new veins! I guess that could be the fact that I shaved my arms and chest. 

I should have my test prop any day now! I may change my original plan and consider running a blast and cruise style cycle. I have a BB show in may and think it would benefit my gains more. I know I'd be taking a risk doing that but I'm willing to take that chance and except the outcome. Any opinions, advice, or questions are welcome!

----------


## MR-FQ320

Just seen this. Subbed.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Just seen this. Subbed.


Awesome! Do you have a log going?

----------


## MR-FQ320

^^ nah I didn't want to commit myself to writing a log that would do my training programme justice, i have enough on my plate already. I'm just doing regular updates in the unofficial thread, I'm keeping tabs on all the members that have logs going ;-)

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> ^^ nah I didn't want to commit myself to writing a log that would do my training programme justice, i have enough on my plate already. I'm just doing regular updates in the unofficial thread, I'm keeping tabs on all the members that have logs going ;-)


Cool man. I'm looking forward to seeing how this thing plays out!

----------


## Dpyle

Subbed! Gotta keep an eye on you guys.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Well I haven't been to the gym the last few days. Between class and work and a few other things I have been extremely busy. I'm looking forward to getting in there in the morning an killing it! Ill be starting Ronnie Rowland's sling shot training! I'm pretty excited to see how my body responds!

My diet has been solid so far still killing the chicken and rice. I've been throwing in a few different sources for carbs. I'm not sure where my weight is today. Ill have pics and weight up tomorrow

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Pretty solid session today. Weight is at 224.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Trying to turn these calves into bulls!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Been having some good workouts lately. Hit arms today! Weight is still the same but I'm seeing improvement in my physique! Ill be kicking up the calories soon!

----------


## fit2bOld

Keep at it bigZ looking for some great results bro..

----------


## Armykid93

> Been having some good workouts lately. Hit arms today! Weight is still the same but I'm seeing improvement in my physique! Ill be kicking up the calories soon!


Good work. Nice work on the quads to. They have some good separation

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Good work. Nice work on the quads to. They have some good separation


Thanks man. My quads have come a long way since I started. I'm ready for more mass on them now!

----------


## bdos

Nice work man, i'll be following

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Had an awesome workout today! I'm still waiting for my gear so I decided to try and drop a little more bf%. I started running clen to see what it's like. So far I'm sitting at 222lbs an now have visible abs! Vascularity is popping more. I'm feeling pretty strong in all my lifts. I feel like I'm making good progress. I'm ready to start my prop...

----------


## Dpyle

Looking good man

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Looking good man


Thanks man

----------


## bdos

Question do you always train in the dark?

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Question do you always train in the dark?


Na I train in the light. I always kick on the overhead posing lights and turn the main one off when I practice posing.

----------


## bdos

So this isnt at a gym? Your own set up looks sweet

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> So this isnt at a gym? Your own set up looks sweet


It's a gym. I wish it was my own set up

----------


## bdos

> It's a gym. I wish it was my own set up


I know what you mean a friend of a friend opened up a gym it was great 24hr nice and quiet but business picked up and now its a mad house

----------


## stpete

Looking good man. Back looks really good from what little i can see.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Looking good man. Back looks really good from what little i can see.


Thanks. Ill try to get a straight on shot of my back soon or full critique

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Feeling thicker

----------


## bdos

> Feeling thicker


Looking thicker man, are you still logging in this thread or the one in genral forum now?

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Looking thicker man, are you still logging in this thread or the one in genral forum now?


Both..I haven't been logging as much because I'm crazy busy with work and finals coming up. Ill have a break from school in a week so detailed updates will start rolling out.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Killed legs tonight..I have been taking a few more unwanted rest days and a few extra unwanted cheat meals due to finals....I think it's been pretty beneficial for me. I'm feeling solid, looking bigger and fuller! I'm going to wait until after finals to post more. Good things are coming!

----------


## Dpyle

> Killed legs tonight..I have been taking a few more unwanted rest days and a few extra unwanted cheat meals due to finals....I think it's been pretty beneficial for me. I'm feeling solid, looking bigger and fuller! I'm going to wait until after finals to post more. Good things are coming!


Keep it up man and best of luck on those finals!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Keep it up man and best of luck on those finals!


Thanks man. Much appreciated.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Alright everybody, I have received my goods today. Test P! Ill be running 400 mg/week. Im not sure when I will start it yet but it will definitely be after my finals. Updates soon my friends!!!!!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Finals are over!!!Updates in the very near future!

----------


## bdos

> Finals are over!!!Updates in the very near future!


Hope they went well man! Keen to see some uptades and crazy gains

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Alright, I got back in the gym today..It felt great. I was a little upset that I hadn't been able to make it to the gym as much this last week, but I've realized that these rest days are helping me out a lot. Weight is at 229.2 lbs and I haven't started cycling yet! I'm planning on starting either 2 weeks from now or the 2nd week of January. I have a trip planned to Florida for the first week and I'm still deciding if I want to fly with my gear or not. 

Ill have pics up tomorrow. I was pushed for time today so I wasn't able to get any in.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Pics are in. I'm feeling large! I didn't weigh today, but last week I was right over 230. Thing are going great. I just put my order in to AR-R an should have my chems and pins soon!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Chems and pins arrived today!!!!!!!!!

Now I just have to decide which day I am going to start!

----------


## bdos

> Chems and pins arrived today!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now I just have to decide which day I am going to start!


30 seconds after this post?

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> 30 seconds after this post?


Lol I wish. I'm going to to be going to Florida in a couple weeks so I may wait until I get back....

----------


## bdos

Oh ok hope you dont slack off your progress is great

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

No worries there. I'm pretty passionate about this, so slacking shall not be present.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Hit back today.


Lat pulls
Seated rows 
1 arm t bar rows
Regular t bar rows 
Bent over rows
db pullovers 

Back felt pretty good today. I usually have lower back pain, but none was present today! 
Weight I at 229. 3 lbs off from the minimum for the contest. Down from last week. I work in a grocery store and haven't been able to get all my meals in since the holiday shopping crowds picked up. 

I've decided that I will start my cycle on January 7th! Looking forward to it!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

New shots from today

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

......

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Time until I lose my Gearginity

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Leaving for Florida in the morning. I might throw a few updates in the mix after my workouts down there.

----------


## canesfan804

What part you goin to?

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> What part you goin to?


Tampa most the time. I think we will be on Orlando for a day.

----------


## canesfan804

Gotcha. I just moved to St Pete. I heard there is a awesome gym in Tampa(think its extremefit or something like that) where alot of pros workout. I keep my little azz on this side of bay for now. Maybe once I hit that 200 mark I can visit the big boy gym.LOL

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Gotcha. I just moved to St Pete. I heard there is a awesome gym in Tampa(think its extremefit or something like that) where alot of pros workout. I keep my little azz on this side of bay for now. Maybe once I hit that 200 mark I can visit the big boy gym.LOL


I think we may check out the beach in st Petersburg. I think I know what gym your talking about. Jose Raymond has a YouTube vid of a workout there if I'm not mistaken. What's the weather like this time if year. I need to figure out what to pack lol.

----------


## canesfan804

Most days are in the 70s has gotten down to the 40s-50s at night. I bearly wear jeans or pants, shorts even when its 50 out. Neighbors think Im crazy. If you come to St Pete go to Treasure Island look up a bar called Catties. Nice spot for single guy and the view is awesome.If you are coming with your lady go to Pass-A-Grille Beach nice family type atmosphere. Hope you get some of the 80s days while here.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Alright I'm back from Florida and ready to rock. I haven't started the cycle yet like planned because I was very sleep deprived when I got home. I'm well rested and almost ready to strt this thing. I wasn't able to eat as much as I wanted while I was away but I ate decent for the most part. Had one night of drinking and a few decent workouts. I actually dropped a few lbs while there. Once I get my eating schedule back on track the weight should come easy. More to come soon!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

It's almost time! Tomorrow morning will be the kick off of this cycle. 

100mg test p
.25 adex 

Ready to get in that squat rack and crank out some reps!

I haven't been able to get my hands on any hcg at this time.....I'm hoping to have some soon though.

----------


## bdos

Glad your back man, ass to the grass!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

First pin.......Success. Hell yeah I have such a huge adrenaline rush right now!!! 

I'm not goin to lie..I was nervous as hell at first. It took me about 30min to finally say lets do this. Kept replaying YouTube vids and looking at spot injections. Finally I told myself to quit being a little bit** and did it. Super easy! I don't know why I was all worked up haha! Alright I'm going to kill legs....

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

My workout was solid today. I felt like nothing could stop me..I was finding myself pushing high rep sets and having to tell myself to quit! I guess it was all the excitement I built up. I can wait until I can actually notice the test! Ill post pics up tomorrow!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

PIP is present but not as bad as I expected. Off to the gym

----------


## Soar

First cycle with test p? You have more balls then me! Lol good luck man ill be following!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> First cycle with test p? You have more balls then me! Lol good luck man ill be following!


Lol. Yeah I figured if I'm gonna do it then I'm gonna break myself in quick! I like the idea of short esters way more than long.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Feeling good

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Second pin went great for me. However my girl wanted to watch and almost passed out lol. She had to open the balcony door and lay on the couch. The PIP from my previous pin is almost non existent. Ill update again after the gym.

----------


## Soar

Lol that's awesome, I think my lady would flip if she knew.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Lol that's awesome, I think my lady would flip if she knew.


Mine is really cool and supportive of it! She is pretty interested in it as well.

----------


## Soar

> Mine is really cool and supportive of it! She is pretty interested in it as well.


Mines non the wiser, she thinks its all the protein haha. I got the "you're getting wider in the shoulders" today, was a good feeling since I have only noticed the difference on the scale.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Mines non the wiser, she thinks its all the protein haha. I got the "you're getting wider in the shoulders" today, was a good feeling since I have only noticed the difference on the scale.


Awesome lol. Congrats on the gains. Hope they keep coming for you. How far in your cycle are you? You running test e?

----------


## Soar

> Awesome lol. Congrats on the gains. Hope they keep coming for you. How far in your cycle are you? You running test e?


This is my fifth week of test e 500/week. First run so here's hoping I can keep them.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> This is my fifth week of test e 500/week. First run so here's hoping I can keep them.


awesome man! good luck

----------


## Soar

> awesome man! good luck


Ty same to you!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

My workout tidy went pretty good. Nothing ou of the ordinary. I hit arms and had a nice pump going. I it home and shaved my entire body. Looked like someone shaved a gorilla in my shower lol. I feel like my pump hasn't gone away. I was in my anatomy lab and looked at my arms and chest and they looked super pumped and this is 5 hours later. Is this part of cycling? I so I like it!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Hit back today! Felt real good. Here are a few shots freshly shaven.

----------


## Soar

How were the back pumps? Just noticed today for the first time how painful they could be.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> How were the back pumps? Just noticed today for the first time how painful they could be.


Thy were rough! I actually was in a little pain trying to take those pics of my back lol. I thought I pulled something at one point snapping a pic.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Pin #3

Right delt. Used 25g 1"

I stuck it in and aspirated. No blood. I was just about to start injecting and my delt started spasming like crazy. I held the pin steady and waited for it to stop. After that the injection went smooth. My shoulder is already a little soar. I can't wait to see how the PIP goes with this pin lol.

----------


## Soar

> Pin #3
> 
> Right delt. Used 25g 1"
> 
> I stuck it in and aspirated. No blood. I was just about to start injecting and my delt started spasming like crazy. I held the pin steady and waited for it to stop. After that the injection went smooth. My shoulder is already a little soar. I can't wait to see how the PIP goes with this pin lol.


Ouch.. Probably gonna hurt like hell for a day haha

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Ouch.. Probably gonna hurt like hell for a day haha


Yeah still hurting. More annoying then anything. I'm already looking forward to pinning the other shoulder though

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Yesterday I pinned the left delt...man it is soar today. I took the day off to let my body rest up a little. Ill be back at it tomorrow. I'm not sure where I'm pinning tomorrow. Other glute or chest..ill see how I feel in the morning.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Today's pin went ok. In the left glute. It wa a little painful today because I'm battling the test flu. The initial stick was rough because my body is so achy. I got some good rest in and have been staying hydrated. Hopefully it blows over soon.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Yesterday's pin was by far the smoothest so far. In the rt delt. It's getting easier as time goes on! 

Well today is the first day I have felt good since I was battling test flu. I'm heading to a supplement store I see jay cutler and will start my workouts back tomorrow. The appetite is back! I'm ready to hit it hard. Hopefully ill start seeing some gains coming my way.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Smooth pin, solid workout, great day!

----------


## twitz

Holy Crap!! You're looking fantastic BigZ!

----------


## Dpyle

Looking good man

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Holy Crap!! You're looking fantastic BigZ!


Thanks twitz! I'm working my a$$ off! I have a little more bf then I want but hey it is a bulk  :Smilie:

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Looking good man


Thanks dude! I can't believe we are coming down the home stretch already...

----------


## Dpyle

> Thanks dude! I can't believe we are coming down the home stretch already...


For this comp yes, but I still have a few months of hard bulking left ahead of me.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> For this comp yes, but I still have a few months of hard bulking left ahead of me.


True. I keep forgetting you have that show coming up. What's your goal weight you are trying to reach?

----------


## Dpyle

> True. I keep forgetting you have that show coming up. What's your goal weight you are trying to reach?


Trying to hit 180 before starting my cut. I want to hit the stage at 160 +/- a couple pounds. Npc cut-off for light weight is 164.5 so I wanna be as close as I can get.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Trying to hit 180 before starting my cut. I want to hit the stage at 160 +/- a couple pounds. Npc cut-off for light weight is 164.5 so I wanna be as close as I can get.


Awesome man. Keep pushing hard!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Holy Crap!! You're looking fantastic BigZ!


I'm also still waiting on that quad thread!

----------


## Tron3219

> I'm also still waiting on that quad thread!


Quad AND ankles!! 

Not gonna lie...awfully jealous of those quads!

-TroN-

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Quad AND ankles!!
> 
> Not gonna lie...awfully jealous of those quads!
> 
> -TroN-


Yes and ankles lol!!

Thanks

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Killed legs today! I'm extremely sore from my chest workout yesterday....I have developed my first knot in my left delt. The pip has been hanging around for about 3 days and then disappearing. I feel good. I hope it keeps getting better. More updates to come tomorrow...

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Smooth pin today. I swear it gets easier everytime. I shot in the left glute.

I'm hitting arms today. My bay ill put some pics of the pythons up after the workout haha..

I still have a knot on my left delt but its slot disappearing. The soreness from my chest workout is still there. I feel like my workouts have been intense lately. I seem to be pidgin out more volume then anything. I think iv actually added extra sets and exercises to my routines the last few days. Sex drive is through the roof! Overall everything has been pretty awesome!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

I thought I'd post my injection technique/routine incase there's anybody out there who is nervous/interested/curious.....

I was pretty nervous my first pin. The worst part about it was me constantly psyching myself out. I watched a few YouTube vids and religiously looked at spotinjections.com. Overall it took me about 30-40 minutes to actually do it lol..I kept getting the needle close and then pulling back and rechecking spotinjections...it was ridiculous! Well I did it an now it's a breeze, so here's my set up..

First off I wash my hands with anti bacterial soap

Then I pull out all of my supplies: syringe, drawing needle, vial of test, 4 alcohol swabs, bandaid, and sharps container.

Next I swab the top of the vial to make sure it's clean.

I pull out my syringe and place the draw needle on it. Then I draw out the amount if test I need.

Cap the needle, switch to my pinning needle(23g 1 1/2" glutes, 25g 1 1/2" delts). Cap it and place it in the package it was sealed in. 

Then I swab the area I'm going to pin in a circular motion working outward. I do this twice.

Uncap the needle, find your injection site, stick it in. One smooth motion works for me. It's way easier then it looks.

Once in, I aspirate . No blood..Start injecting slowly.

While injecting, I go as slow as I can. Once I get about half way through I pause for a moment and then start again. When I've injected all the oil, I let the needle sit inside for a little bit. 

Pull it out in one smooth motion and wipe it with the alcohol swab. Throw on the band aid and massage it a little bit. 

Take liquidex

Hit the gym

Get huge!

It looks like a lot reason through it, but it really not complicated. It takes no more the. 5 minutes for me to do. I'm sure I could go faster but I enjoy it an feel like its better if I'm paying close attention to what I'm doing. 

Make sure you keep breathing when you do it. I found myself holding my breath the first time lol! 

I hope this helps someone out in the future. If anyone has questions, feel free to ask. Even if its stupid. I'm here to help anyone in anyway I can.

BigZ

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Here's a few from today's arm session

----------


## Tron3219

That last one should b ur avi...that pic looks badass

-TroN-

----------


## bdos

looking solid man! 

good write up to, is the band aid just to help keep it clean? there shouldn't be much blood.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> That last one should b ur avi...that pic looks badass
> 
> -TroN-


Done! Thanks

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> looking solid man!
> 
> good write up to, is the band aid just to help keep it clean? there shouldn't be much blood.


Thanks dude. Yeah just incase. I bled a little bit the other day but it was like a drop. Most the time I don't need them.

----------


## bcaasdirty

just stoppin in...lookin swole Z!!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> just stoppin in...lookin swole Z!!


Thanks man! I feel like my pumps have been lasting longer then usual. It's a nice feeling.

----------


## human project

> That last one should b ur avi...that pic looks badass
> 
> -TroN-


X2.... Stoping by... What up big??? How much you gained now???... Around 20?? How much bf?? You still o natural????

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> X2.... Stoping by... What up big??? How much you gained now???... Around 20?? How much bf?? You still o natural????


How's it going hp? I'm not sure how much I've gained..I know im up at least 15 from when we started but I hunt been on the scale in several days. I have had a lot of people telling me I look bigger then usual! I'm not sure what the bf is either. I think I may try to bodpod soon and get an accurate reading. I feel like its dropped a little. I am no longer natural. I started about 2 weeks ago! Im running 400mg of prop a week. So far everything has been smooth and I've been feeling pretty good minus a little bout with test flu. I know my pumps have been ridiculous lately.

----------


## human project

> How's it going hp? I'm not sure how much I've gained..I know im up at least 15 from when we started but I hunt been on the scale in several days. I have had a lot of people telling me I look bigger then usual! I'm not sure what the bf is either. I think I may try to bodpod soon and get an accurate reading. I feel like its dropped a little. I am no longer natural. I started about 2 weeks ago! Im running 400mg of prop a week. So far everything has been smooth and I've been feeling pretty good minus a little bout with test flu. I know my pumps have been ridiculous lately.


Yea I started out using prop too but ended up switching to long esters bc I get test flu so bad. Its your first cycle so for now.... ya test is prob best; but I really don't like test in general... I take 200-300mg a week just for a safe keep of mind and bc everyone has me afraid to completely cut it but low test cycles worked great for me in my first couple cycles. Are you planning on adding anything else?? You've defiantly put on some size... Your lookin good; bf is def up a couple % from the start IMO tho... Keep an eye on bf.... I find sides are much worse when my bf gets high... Especially estrogen related sides

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Yea I started out using prop too but ended up switching to long esters bc I get test flu so bad. Its your first cycle so for now.... ya test is prob best; but I really don't like test in general... I take 200-300mg a week just for a safe keep of mind and bc everyone has me afraid to completely cut it but low test cycles worked great for me in my first couple cycles. Are you planning on adding anything else?? You've defiantly put on some size... Your lookin good; bf is def up a couple % from the start IMO tho... Keep an eye on bf.... I find sides are much worse when my bf gets high... Especially estrogen related sides


I think for this cycle ill keep it simple with test only, unless I come across something else towards the end. I've been thinking about running a long ester along with more compounds for my next cycle. I guess the more I think about it my bf is up. I feel lean in my arms and legs but the abs are slowly waging away lol. Ill play with my diet and see if I can fi that. So far the only bad I've experienced is pip which is mainly annoying but not awful and I had a knot in my delt for a little bit but its good to go. Overall I'm pleased so far.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Hit back today. Felt really good and strong. I incorporated some new methods from John Meadows and his mountaindog training. I felt pumps in my back that I've never felt before! Weight is slowly climbing! Pumps are still ridiculous. My muscles feel more dense then usual! My balls have officially shrunk. Now I don't have to carry around kettle bells all the time lol jk. I loaded up on food last night for the week. 24lv of chicken breast. I have loads of rice at home and will be grabbing some broccoli, asparagus, and sweet potatoes tonight. I think that's all I have for now...Until next time...

----------


## bcaasdirty

Good shit Z! I enjoy reading up and incorporating new training methods, Ive never heard of mountaindog training...looks like I've got some googling to do  :Smilie:

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Good shit Z! I enjoy reading up and incorporating new training methods, Ive never heard of mountaindog training...looks like I've got some googling to do


Yeah man John Meadows is a cool guy with some interesting methods. He is Antoine Vaillants trainer. I'm pretty sure he has some YouTube vids..

----------


## bcaasdirty

Well you had me at 'Antoine Valliants trainer'...id kill for the delts homeboy has!!

----------


## bdos

I read this and feel bad I haven't seen a db in a week. 24lb of chicken original recipe or zinger? jks.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Well you had me at 'Antoine Valliants trainer'...id kill for the delts homeboy has!!


Me too man..they are cray

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> I read this and feel bad I haven't seen a db in a week. 24lb of chicken original recipe or zinger? jks.


No worriers. It's always goo to take a little break every now and then..lol

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

My arms are so freaking pumped right now that I can even take my headphones off!!! Hell yeah

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Here's a little photo journey through the years! I was always into fitness but isn't get into bodybuilding until late 2010. Never going back! Set your goals high and work for them!

----------


## bdos

holy jebus man! that's motivation material right there, good job. your traps and bi's are massive.

----------


## cj111

Not to mention your hands also,, my god they look like microwave ovens.

----------


## Soar

> holy jebus man! that's motivation material right there, good job. your traps and bi's are massive.


No kidding! One day ill be close to that! That last pic is insane, love it lol

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> holy jebus man! that's motivation material right there, good job. your traps and bi's are massive.


Thanks man. I never really knew how capable I was o doing something like that so I thought why not try and see.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Not to mention your hands also,, my god they look like microwave ovens.


Bahahaha

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> No kidding! One day ill be close to that! That last pic is insane, love it lol


Thanks dude. That last one was maybe 5-6 weeks before my show in 2011. I think I was just over 200lbs there

----------


## Soar

> Thanks dude. That last one was maybe 5-6 weeks before my show in 2011. I think I was just over 200lbs there


Impressive for sure, looking forward to seeing the final product after the cycle.

----------


## bdos

> Impressive for sure, looking forward to seeing the final product after the cycle.


Think your pc screen will be big enough?

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Think your pc screen will be big enough?


Lol..I sure hope not! Ill have to reveal a 1/4 of a muscle at a time! Lmao

----------


## Soar

Lol I haven't even seen the forum on a computer yet. Never sit still long enough to sit at the dumb thing lol

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Lol I haven't even seen the forum on a computer yet. Never sit still long enough to sit at the dumb thing lol


I haven't been on the computer forum in a while. I like it though. The phone is just so much more convenient.

----------


## bdos

Ive only just started using the computer, phone crashes most of the time or wont load pics gets annoying very quickly!

----------


## canesfan804

> Here's a little photo journey through the years! I was always into fitness but isn't get into bodybuilding until late 2010. Never going back! Set your goals high and work for them!


Damn Z! Thats some good work. Like the new avi. Been meaning to ask how the trip to TB was? I think it was cool that week but did you hit the beaches?

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Damn Z! Thats some good work. Like the new avi. Been meaning to ask how the trip to TB was? I think it was cool that week but did you hit the beaches?


Thanks man. TB was not quite what we expected it to be...we actually went to see my girlfriends mom and they have a rocky past..lets just say things got heated and we left early. Didn't hit any beaches. The weather was pretty nice..I think around 70's..it was nice to get away but it could have been better!

----------


## canesfan804

Sorry to hear that man. Hope they can get that ironed out. Well maybe next time you can hit some of these beautiful beaches.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Sorry to hear that man. Hope they can get that ironed out. Well maybe next time you can hit some of these beautiful beaches.


No worries. Yeah I've heard some awesome stuff about the beaches. We may be back that way in June. We are planning on going on a cruise an maybe taking an extra day before to spend on the beach.

----------


## canesfan804

> No worries. Yeah I've heard some awesome stuff about the beaches. We may be back that way in June. We are planning on going on a cruise an maybe taking an extra day before to spend on the beach.


We are going on a criuse in June also. Leaving out of Ft Lauderdale. It will be my first time. Pretty pumped for that, just hope I dont have any acne from my cycle. I got a late jump on it. Hopefully running liquidex will prevent it this time.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> We are going on a criuse in June also. Leaving out of Ft Lauderdale. It will be my first time. Pretty pumped for that, just hope I dont have any acne from my cycle. I got a late jump on it. Hopefully running liquidex will prevent it this time.


Awesome! Where y'all going? The main one we are looking at leaves out of lauderdale also. I think it goes to the caymans, Jamaica, and some other Caribbean islands.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Another good pin and workout. Hit left delt today. Worked legs. 
Hack squat 6 sets of 8-10
Leg press 5 sets of 8- 10
Single leg extensions 5 sets of 8- 10
Standing leg curls 3 sets of 8
Seated calves 3 sets of 20
Walking lunges4 sets at 20 yards

Weight is slowly climbing. I feel like I look harder. I'm starting to get more and more your looking bigger compliments!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Pin in left glute today. Easy pin. Hit back and traps at the gym today. I I'd a lot of heavy barbell rows and t bar rows. I incorporated some mountain dog techniques from John meadows again. I did a few of his variations of rows to target my lower lats. After those I hit traps and threw in some techniques from Marcus. I did 2 triple drop sets....man these killed me. I started with 4 plates on each side and burned out on full contraction shrugs. Dropped a plate, burn out. Drop plate, burnout, drop plate burnout...rest and regain composure then did it again. By the time I hit the last set, I was at failure on the 8th rep..my back was so pumped I had a hard time holding my head up! Overall it was a great workout. Seeing more vascularity as the days go by. I'm also feeling thicker. Most of the time when I look in the mirror I feel like I'm small or don't quite have that bodybuilder look that I want. Now I think damn I'm getting big!

----------


## Tron3219

That's what it's all about big guy!

Can't wait till tomorrow!!!! Providing my prop doesn't crash tonight

-TroN-

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> That's what it's all about big guy!
> 
> Can't wait till tomorrow!!!! Providing my prop doesn't crash tonight
> 
> -TroN-


Let me know how it turns out! How was the process?

----------


## Tron3219

> Let me know how it turns out! How was the process?


It was quite easy actually...after the first time you'll come up with ideas to improve the process

-TroN-

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> It was quite easy actually...after the first time you'll come up with ideas to improve the process
> 
> -TroN-


Good to hear man!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

I haven't posted in a few days so here's an update..

Big man comments a rolling my way like crazy! I tipped the scale at 237 today! I feel solid. Pins have all been smooth. I had a little more pip in my right delt this last pin but it disappeared after a couple days. Vascularity seem to be increasing. I feel like I could workout forever. It hard to make myself leave the gym! I feel like I've been extra hot lately. I'm pretty hot natures but I find myself sleeping with 2 fan directly on me and the windows open and I still sweat during the night. 

Can't wait to break 240!

----------


## bdos

> I haven't posted in a few days so here's an update..
> 
> Big man comments a rolling my way like crazy! I tipped the scale at 237 today! I feel solid. Pins have all been smooth. I had a little more pip in my right delt this last pin but it disappeared after a couple days. Vascularity seem to be increasing. I feel like I could workout forever. It hard to make myself leave the gym! I feel like I've been extra hot lately. I'm pretty hot natures but I find myself sleeping with 2 fan directly on me and the windows open and I still sweat during the night.
> 
> Can't wait to break 240!


Body growing ego growing also sound like a good cycle lol keep it up bigZ how much longer have you got?

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Body growing ego growing also sound like a good cycle lol keep it up bigZ how much longer have you got?


Ego is through the roof for sure! I have 4 weeks left.

----------


## Soar

> Ego is through the roof for sure! I have 4 weeks left.


Just don't get sick... My ego just got stomped on haha. Down 3 lbs and strength is down a good 20%. 

Your 240 should come quick!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Just don't get sick... My ego just got stomped on haha. Down 3 lbs and strength is down a good 20%.
> 
> Your 240 should come quick!


Man I hope I don't. Already happened once. Hopefully I'm good.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Well the bulk classic is over! It was a fun competition with lots of solid competitors! I've put on 17lbs since the comp started and I am pretty pleased with what I've done so far...I not to pleased with the way my photos turned out. A lot of my detail was washed out..Oh well. You can still see some size so ill take it. Now time to sit back and wait for the results!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Here's the before an after

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Even though the comp is over, ill keep this log going to finish out my cycle! About 4 more weeks!

----------


## MR-FQ320

Are you due to enter a strength competition ?

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Are you due to enter a strength competition ?


No but I am planning on a show in October.

----------


## MR-FQ320

> No but I am planning on a show in October.


Well I'm subbed to this thread so if you keep posting ill keep reading. 

National or regional comp ? Ever won anything ?

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Well I'm subbed to this thread so if you keep posting ill keep reading.
> 
> National or regional comp ? Ever won anything ?


Cool thanks man. Regional. Never won. I've only done one show so far and placed 4th. My goal is to get to the national stage in the next couple years and then go from there!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Off to pump some mother f***** iron! Update coming soon

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Alright the bulk classic placing a have been announced. If you didn't see, I came in 4th. Not what I was planning on but that's part of the game. At least my motivation is through the roof right now..I'm getting ready to explode in size! 

I hit chest tonight. I have been pushing out some heavy sets and feel like I could keep going! My last set on the incline press machine was 4 plates and a 25 on each side for 6 reps! Got in some good db work and some cable movements. I tried to really focus on squeezing at the top of the contraction. 

Looking at myself in the mirror seems way different then it's ever been. I feel like I have that bodybuilder look. Massive with some nice cuts and vascularity popping. I could probably ramble on and on so ill stop here. Pin tomorrow and probably a solid back session. Thick and wide!

----------


## Tron3219

Dude you put some serious size on ur quads! 

What's ur leg workout?

-TroN-

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Dude you put some serious size on ur quads!
> 
> What's ur leg workout?
> 
> -TroN-


Thanks man. 
Legs usually consist of:

Deep squats 135x10 225x10 315x8 405x6 225 burnout

Hack squats: 2 triple drop sets (3 plate burnout drop plate, 2 plate burnout drop plate, 1 plate burnout, repeat.

Leg extensions 3-4 sets

Leg curls 3-4 sets

Walking barbell lunges 1 plate on each side 

Seated calves

Donkey calves

----------


## human project

> Thanks man.
> Legs usually consist of:
> 
> Deep squats 135x10 225x10 315x8 405x6 225 burnout
> 
> Hack squats: 2 triple drop sets (3 plate burnout drop plate, 2 plate burnout drop plate, 1 plate burnout, repeat.
> 
> Leg extensions 3-4 sets
> 
> ...


You might want to give this a try.... It literally worked wonders for my legs!!!!! 10 sets of 10 reps 2 min rest inbetween... Start with 2 plates... I know it sounds weak sauce but wait till set 8 to talk shit.... Then each week if you are able to get to set 9 without failing on set ten jump 5lbs and the following week keep the 5lb gain and to the workout over...

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> You might want to give this a try.... It literally worked wonders for my legs!!!!! 10 sets of 10 reps 2 min rest inbetween... Start with 2 plates... I know it sounds weak sauce but wait till set 8 to talk shit.... Then each week if you are able to get to set 9 without failing on set ten jump 5lbs and the following week keep the 5lb gain and to the workout over...


Ill give that a go. I may try it today or next week..sounds pretty intense!

----------


## Dpyle

> Ill give that a go. I may try it today or next week..sounds pretty intense!


Give it a go furry. You'll be walking so funny everyones gonna ask who the new boyfriend is.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Give it a go furry. You'll be walking so funny everyones gonna ask who the new boyfriend is.


Bahaha as long as it makes my leg bigger ill take all the questions they want to throw at me!

----------


## Dpyle

> Bahaha as long as it makes my leg bigger ill take all the questions they want to throw at me!


Not that long ago I switched to lower weight and higher volume for legs and shortly after I started it I was finishing up with some seated leg curls. Finished the last set and as soon as I stood up it hit the floor. Took about 10 min before I could get to my feet. Seems to be working for me though.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Not that long ago I switched to lower weight and higher volume for legs and shortly after I started it I was finishing up with some seated leg curls. Finished the last set and as soon as I stood up it hit the floor. Took about 10 min before I could get to my feet. Seems to be working for me though.


Nice. That's the kind of leg workout i like. You know it's good if you can't walk away

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Did 10x10 squats


HOLY HELL!!

Followed up with hack squats leg extensions and donkey calves!!!

Legs are out of commission

----------


## Soar

Yummy picture lmao.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

That's about how I felt lol

----------


## human project

> Ill give that a go. I may try it today or next week..sounds pretty intense!


It works really well for the last 6-8 weeks leading up to a show... Every 5-7 days I hit legs again "depending on how my legs feel" and every time I am able to complete the entire workout I add 5lbs the next week... Its weird to see improvement in something with legs especially when cutting so hard and doing so much cardio

----------


## human project

> Did 10x10 squats
> 
> HOLY HELL!!
> 
> Followed up with hack squats leg extensions and donkey calves!!!
> 
> Legs are out of commission


Right... Its brutal man... I swear I never had a full sweep in my legs until I started doing this.... Not to mention my hams are coming in soooooo much better this year bc no matter what you can consistently get deep as hell on your squats

----------


## human project

> Did 10x10 squats
> 
> HOLY HELL!!
> 
> Followed up with hack squats leg extensions and donkey calves!!!
> 
> Legs are out of commission


I puke almost every leg workout... Its fine I can eat more after I workout lol

----------


## dan991

I'm gonna give this leg work out a try. Its been a while since I've done any type of mass building exercises so it should be interesting..

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> I'm gonna give this leg work out a try. Its been a while since I've done any type of mass building exercises so it should be interesting..


It definitely put me on my a$$! Let me know how it goes..

----------


## twitz

Hey Big Z!!! Fantastic results!!

I am going to try your leg workout today or tomorrow. So 10 x 10 squats, then what do you suggest? I usually split between quads & hammies, but need a liitle change  :Smilie:

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Hey Big Z!!! Fantastic results!!
> 
> I am going to try your leg workout today or tomorrow. So 10 x 10 squats, then what do you suggest? I usually split between quads & hammies, but need a liitle change


Hey thanks Twitz! I actually got that workout from human project so credit goes to him. I usually do quads and hams together. 

10x10 squats make ire you have some heavy motivational music! That helped push me through. Ironically pantera a walk was my go to.

Hack squats. 2 warm up sets. 2 triple drop sets( thanks to Marcus)

Leg extensions

Standing leg curls

Seated calves

Donkey calves

After that I am spent! You'll start walking right after about 2-3 days  :Smilie: 

Keep me posted on how it goes

----------


## human project

> Hey thanks Twitz! I actually got that workout from human project so credit goes to him. I usually do quads and hams together.
> 
> 10x10 squats make ire you have some heavy motivational music! That helped push me through. Ironically pantera a walk was my go to.
> 
> Hack squats. 2 warm up sets. 2 triple drop sets( thanks to Marcus)
> 
> Leg extensions
> 
> Standing leg curls
> ...


Remember if you were able to complete the entire workout will full deep reps "ass to ankles" then the following workout add 5lbs. This doesn't sound like much but over a 12-16wk precontest diet you really get some gains in an area that IMHO is the hardest to keep when dieting. 

I also find this workout great on my mass programs where ill have one really heavy low rep mass day and then 5-7 days later ill go baxk to the 10 sets of 10. 

I am a huge fan of incorporating mass days "low reps heavy weight" with alternating fullness and separation days "very high reps low rest" I also have a chest program that fairly similar. If your interested pm me and ill give specifics..

----------


## Soar

> It definitely put me on my a$$! Let me know how it goes..


10x10 ATG squats... Could barely finish the rest.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> 10x10 ATG squats... Could barely finish the rest.


Good deal man! Keep pushing!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Off to lash the hell out of my back! Update soon to follow...

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Here some of my motivation to work every bit of life out of my muscles..

http://youtu.be/l8uYInb5U68

http://youtu.be/IE0WYB8bZxA

http://youtu.be/ErCAOMi5EGM

http://youtu.be/j5-yKhDd64s

http://youtu.be/v-NJ2rUz2yQ

http://youtu.be/OYjZK_6i37M

http://youtu.be/bWXazVhlyxQ

http://youtu.be/EV11cVuvvF4

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

A couple mid workout shots

----------


## bdos

Feeling the pump bigZ i did back today bought some straps yesterday for deads and rows i should have got then sooner!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Feeling the pump bigZ i did back today bought some straps yesterday for deads and rows i should have got then sooner!


Hell yes! Stack that weight on there and kill it! I love my straps.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Trying to spread those wings

----------


## twitz

Hey Big Guy - Back is looking great! I really like the last pic too - I haven't seen a side view of you. and it shows how thick your chest, shoulders, and arms are.

Had another look at your before/after pic from the contest. You really did make a world of difference in your shoulder cap/delts.

Awesome freaking work!!! Keep it up!!!

----------


## Tron3219

Pshhhh I've seen bigger kids at an elementary school! Jk big guy! Great job bud

-TroN-

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Hey Big Guy - Back is looking great! I really like the last pic too - I haven't seen a side view of you. and it shows how thick your chest, shoulders, and arms are.
> 
> Had another look at your before/after pic from the contest. You really did make a world of difference in your shoulder cap/delts.
> 
> Awesome freaking work!!! Keep it up!!!


Thanks! I appreciate it. I also have a little thickness in the belly that needs I go! Lol..Heavy presses all the way!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Pshhhh I've seen bigger kids at an elementary school! Jk big guy! Great job bud
> 
> -TroN-


Haha thanks man. I need you to tone down your avi. Your bicep is starting to bust out of my screen!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Killed my arms tonight. I had the gym all to myself! My favorite time to be here. I can be as loud as I want and get crazy with the weight! The pump I have going is ridiculous. I can barley hold my phone to type  :Smilie:  weight hasn't moved anymore but these last few days have been under my macros that I normally eat. I isn't get to cool my chicken the last 2 days  :Frown:  I settled or pizza today. Anyways thts going to do it for now

----------


## Tron3219

> Haha thanks man. I need you to tone down your avi. Your bicep is starting to bust out of my screen!


Now if I can just get the rest to match! Haha

-TroN-

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Now if I can just get the rest to match! Haha
> 
> -TroN-


It comes in time

----------


## Tron3219

Hey go to member pictures and gimme an estimate of my bf please

-TroN-

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Hey go to member pictures and gimme an estimate of my bf please
> 
> -TroN-


Ok ill check it out now

----------


## twitz

Looking PUMPED in your pics! 

I'm going to attempt your leg workout today. Hopefully I can make it past the squats  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Nicely done log, Z!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Looking PUMPED in your pics!
> 
> I'm going to attempt your leg workout today. Hopefully I can make it past the squats 
> 
> Nicely done log, Z!


Thanks. You got it! I've seen your leg workouts! Nice new avi!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Just wrapped up an awesome chest session! Repped 5 plates on the hammer strength incline  :Smilie: 

I think I got my first ever "you're disgustingly big" look. I must say I am ver proud of that. I've been waiting for one of those for a long time!

One thing that really blow my mind about this cycle is the endurance I have. Ill get to the last portion of a drop set and be completely burnt out an 2 minutes later I'm loaded and ready for another. I love this stuff.

----------


## twitz

> Thanks. You got it! I've seen your leg workouts! Nice new avi!


Done! Thank you Mister!  :Smilie: 

My gym doesn't have a standing leg curl machine, or donkey raise, so I did laying curls and used the linear hack machine for raises. 

Certainly a killer, my legs were pumped! 

And thank you  :Smilie:

----------


## twitz

> Just wrapped up an awesome chest session! Repped 5 plates on the hammer strength incline 
> 
> I think I got my first ever "you're disgustingly big" look. I must say I am ver proud of that. I've been waiting for one of those for a long time!
> 
> One thing that really blow my mind about this cycle is the endurance I have. Ill get to the last portion of a drop set and be completely burnt out an 2 minutes later I'm loaded and ready for another. I love this stuff.


I'm sure you get that more than you think! Probably while you're doing your set. 

Nice job on the inclines  :Smilie:

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Done! Thank you Mister! 
> 
> My gym doesn't have a standing leg curl machine, or donkey raise, so I did laying curls and used the linear hack machine for raises.
> 
> Certainly a killer, my legs were pumped!
> 
> And thank you


Awesome! I don't know how the rest of the body is suppose to function when every bit of blood is in your legs lol..Good job!!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> I'm sure you get that more than you think! Probably while you're doing your set.
> 
> Nice job on the inclines


I sure hope so  :Smilie:  Thanks

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Alright where should I start?.?.?.? Tonight was a leg day! Leg days have grown to be my favorite day, so every week I look forward to a brutal Monday night. I get to the gym tonight and go over to the squat racks....Well since its international chest day I guess it's ok to bench in the f***ing squat rack. These two dumba$$ guys are benching 95 lbs plus chains in the rack?!?!! WTF?! I forgot to mention they were also had 2 2x4 blocks on their chest..I decided to grunt at them an went to the leg press..I loaded some weight and started pressing. Worked up to my last set of 1080 for 3 reps. Followed tht with 5 sets of hacks. Leg extensions. Standing leg curls. Seated calves. Pose down. Now I'm sitting in my truck eating a muscle brownie hoping my legs will stop shaking! I'm havin a little trouble keeping my foot on the gas pedal lol..

----------


## twitz

Argh... Monday is chest day here too, brah  :Frown:  That's why I take Monday as an off day. Super funny that you grunted at them!!

Glad to hear that you got in a good workout! Congrats on the 1080, Legs are looking fab!

Now, what's this about a muscle browine? Do share!  :Wink:

----------


## Soar

Lol everyday is chest day! Legs are lookin solid Z keep it up!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Argh... Monday is chest day here too, brah  That's why I take Monday as an off day. Super funny that you grunted at them!!
> 
> Glad to hear that you got in a good workout! Congrats on the 1080, Legs are looking fab!
> 
> Now, what's this about a muscle browine? Do share!


I may have to do the same. Rest on Mondays and change things up a little. Sometimes my inner primal instinct takes over and I resort to grunting and pounding my chest haha! Muscle brownies are the best. I'm going to buy one on my way out of the gym today. Ill post a pic of one!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Lol everyday is chest day! Legs are lookin solid Z keep it up!


That's the truth! I can't take it much more lol. Thanks man

----------


## bdos

I gotta buy an auto after legs i bunny hop all the way home clutch is on its way out lol, looking good bigZ

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> I gotta buy an auto after legs i bunny hop all the way home clutch is on its way out lol, looking good bigZ


Lol..ya it's those days I'm thankful for an auto

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Post workout snack

----------


## human project

> Alright where should I start?.?.?.? Tonight was a leg day! Leg days have grown to be my favorite day, so every week I look forward to a brutal Monday night. I get to the gym tonight and go over to the squat racks....Well since its international chest day I guess it's ok to bench in the f***ing squat rack. These two dumba$$ guys are benching 95 lbs plus chains in the rack?!?!! WTF?! I forgot to mention they were also had 2 2x4 blocks on their chest..I decided to grunt at them an went to the leg press..I loaded some weight and started pressing. Worked up to my last set of 1080 for 3 reps. Followed tht with 5 sets of hacks. Leg extensions. Standing leg curls. Seated calves. Pose down. Now I'm sitting in my truck eating a muscle brownie hoping my legs will stop shaking! I'm havin a little trouble keeping my foot on the gas pedal lol..



Your legs are really comin up man

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Thanks man! I've been hitting them hard

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Finally hit 240!

----------


## human project

> Finally hit 240!


My man... I swear I still remember the day I first hit 240. I was stuck at exactly 238 for the longest time. What's your bf???

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> My man... I swear I still remember the day I first hit 240. I was stuck at exactly 238 for the longest time. What's your bf???


That 238 is a bit**! Lol...BF is probably 16-17. I'm feeling pretty lean everywhere except my stomach. I can see abs coming through but only the uppers. There's a bodpod at my school. I may try to schedule an appointment for it soon

----------


## bcaasdirty

lookn hyuuuuge z!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Thanks man. I hope I keep growing

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

I took a rest day yesterday. I realized that I hadn't taken one in a while. I figured I should take a little break. Ill be in the gym tonight though. Ill probably have an update and maybe some more pics later.

----------


## twitz

> I may have to do the same. Rest on Mondays and change things up a little. Sometimes my inner primal instinct takes over and I resort to grunting and pounding my chest haha! Muscle brownies are the best. I'm going to buy one on my way out of the gym today. Ill post a pic of one!


Haha! I can picture it now. Totally understand though, Mondays are usually annoying at most gyms I've trained at.




> Finally hit 240!





> Thanks man. I hope I keep growing


Awesome!! Congrats on that!! You have been gaining steadly, shouldn't be a problem! 




> I took a rest day yesterday. I realized that I hadn't taken one in a while. I figured I should take a little break. Ill be in the gym tonight though. Ill probably have an update and maybe some more pics later.


Well deserved  :Smilie:  Have a good workout. Keep killing it!!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Switched my days up. I did chest tonight so I could do it at my gym with the big boy db's! I'm feeling pretty thick! It seems like my endurance and strength have no limits. I love the feeling! I think I'm even starting to see some abs  :Smilie:

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Legs today..will update after workout

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

I had an awesome workout today! Leg days have become more than a workout. They have become a freaking war zone.

Squats 10x10 @ 235 lbs
Walking lunges outside 4 sets for 30yrds @ 135 lbs
Hack squats 4x8 
Leg extensions 4x8
Standing curls 4x8
Straight leg deads 4x8
Donkey calves super set with seated calves
Posing 25 minutes.

Time to eat and rest

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Hit arms today! Lots of heavy preacher curls and skull crushers. Drop sets to failure really pushed that blood in.

----------


## Tron3219

Lookin all sorts of swole up big guy

-TroN-

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Lookin all sorts of swole up big guy
> 
> -TroN-


Thanks dude. Im getting closer to the end and I dont want to stop! Do you have a log going for yours anywhere?

----------


## bdos

> Lookin all sorts of swole up big guy
> 
> -TroN-


X2 bigZ dont slow down!

----------


## human project

> Thanks dude. Im getting closer to the end and I dont want to stop! Do you have a log going for yours anywhere?


I never understand why ppl have exact dates or times they run a cycle.... I know this is your first one so don't go too long but if your gains are still raising at an exponential rate there's no way in hell I would come off... Maybe stick it out a couple more weeks... What if you put on another 5-10 solid lbs??

----------


## human project

> I never understand why ppl have exact dates or times they run a cycle.... I know this is your first one so don't go too long but if your gains are still raising at an exponential rate there's no way in hell I would come off... Maybe stick it out a couple more weeks... What if you put on another 5-10 solid lbs??


Your body doesn't know what 8wks is versed 12 or even 20... You get your best gains from your first couple cycles; IMHO don't wast the gravy train...

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Your body doesn't know what 8wks is versed 12 or even 20... You get your best gains from your first couple cycles; IMHO don't wast the gravy train...


I was planning on finishing off the my last vial completely. That would take me to 10 weeks. After that ill be traveling to Texas for a week so it actually lines up nicely

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Awesome shoulder day today. Heavy presses to failure!

----------


## bdos

Man i wish my delts where like yours i just cant seem to get them rounded off

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Man i wish my delts where like yours i just cant seem to get them rounded off


Lots of heavy presses have really helped me cap them.

----------


## austinite

Outstanding progress Z!

----------


## Soar

Awesome motivation for others! If you ever go on a cut you're gonna be that guy everyone's scared of

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Outstanding progress Z!


Thanks man! I've really been enjoying this cycle. Everytime I step into the gym I transform into a machine and love every bit of it!

----------


## Knockout_Power

First time I've actually been in your thread...
it's amazing the pump your bis and median delt hold after your workout... Jealous of your arms

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Awesome motivation for others! If you ever go on a cut you're gonna be that guy everyone's scared of


I plan on doing a show in October so come late July there will be a cut!! I'm scared thinking about it lol

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> First time I've actually been in your thread...
> it's amazing the pump your bis and median delt hold after your workout... Jealous of your arms


Thanks man. They have always been a strong point for me! Nothing feels better than that pump

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Well I have been busy these last few days finishing up a few papers and getting ready for finals..since I have been taking care of that stuff I had to take a couple days off from lifting. I got back in the gym today and decided to do......CHEST....ya I did chest on international chest day! It actually worked out well. When I got to the gym most of the people that were working out were finishing up. I had most of the gym to myself an had a great workout. I did a lot if press and fly super sets. 

I'm getting close to finishing my cycle. I have about 5 pins to go. So far I've been able to put up 15 lbs without to much bf%! The PIP seems like it has gotten worse since I move on to my last vial. Nothin unmanageable though.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Tonight's menu

2 top sirloin steaks
1 German cheddar jalapeño bratwurst
Asparagus, squash, zucchini grilled in coconut oil and seasoned with lemon pepper

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Pinned glute today and killed legs. 


10x10 squat again! I'm up to 245! I was feeling pretty shaky after that. 

Hack squats 4 sets with 3 plates on each side..slowly working towards 4. Failure like to come quick with those after the 10x10's

Leg extensions 

Leg curls

I'm going bak soon for some night time cardio..the dreaded step mill!!!

----------


## bdos

I'd be lucky if my knees don't pop squatting that!

----------


## Soar

I'm lovin the leg exercise after trying this one. Jeep pushin Z!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> I'm lovin the leg exercise after trying this one. Jeep pushin Z!


Yeah it's brutal! Thankfully human project turned me on to it. Between that and hack squats my quads are starting to widen out!!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> I'd be lucky if my knees don't pop squatting that!


Mine definitely make some funny noises but everything still seems to be working right lol. 255 for 10 next week!

----------


## human project

> Mine definitely make some funny noises but everything still seems to be working right lol. 255 for 10 next week!


Nice.... It took me forever to get all the way through 255lbs.. Impressive bub

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Thanks man. There is something about leg days that pumps me up so much more than any other workout!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Easy pin today. I took the day off from lifting because I'm feeling pretty beat up. Ill be back at it tomorrow night though! Ill try to get some updated pics up!

----------


## human project

> Thanks man. There is something about leg days that pumps me up so much more than any other workout!


Oh ya legs rock man.... Nothing gets me aggressive like a hard leg day ahead of me....

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Hit back tonight! Had a solid workout!!! Already waiting for the next!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Dinner tonight with a side of broccoli

----------


## human project

> Hit back tonight! Had a solid workout!!! Already waiting for the next!


Nice big... Keep it up bro

----------


## human project

> Dinner tonight with a side of broccoli


Nothing puts on size like good ole red meat!!!! How many lbs you eating a day now big??

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Nothing puts on size like good ole red meat!!!! How many lbs you eating a day now big??


I'm about to grill some more up!!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Hit chest today. My chest seems like its starting to grow more!!! I repped out the 120's today for the first time on incline press!! I was feeling awesome! 2 more pins and I'm done  :Frown:

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Tonight's leg workout was probably the most intense one I had in this cycle. It's 45 minutes later and my legs are still shaking.

10x10 @255 squats
Thi was extremely rough this week. I thought I was going to pass out on the last 3 sets. After the last set I dropped to my knees until the tunnel vision was gone.

Hack squats 2 sets @ 315 to failure, I set @ 405 to failure

Leg extensions 3 sets @ 10 reps

Seated leg curls 3 sets @ 10-12 reps

Seated calves 2 to failure 

15 minutes of posing

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Time to feed! Tonight's meal brought to you by Antoine Vaillant! I change mine up a little from his vid. I'm using kale instead of lettuce and stoneground mustard. No ketchup.http://youtu.be/A5khQ6v_93g

----------


## Soar

> Time to feed! Tonight's meal brought to you by Antoine Vaillant! I change mine up a little from his vid. I'm using kale instead of lettuce and stoneground mustard. No ketchup.http://youtu.be/A5khQ6v_93g


Looks like what I just ate lol. But I mixed in some ground chicken with the beef and skipped the cheese and ketchup, went straight for the hot sauce.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Looks like what I just ate lol. But I mixed in some ground chicken with the beef and skipped the cheese and ketchup, went straight for the hot sauce.


Sounds excellent!

----------


## human project

> Tonight's leg workout was probably the most intense one I had in this cycle. It's 45 minutes later and my legs are still shaking.
> 
> 10x10 @255 squats
> Thi was extremely rough this week. I thought I was going to pass out on the last 3 sets. After the last set I dropped to my knees until the tunnel vision was gone.
> 
> Hack squats 2 sets @ 315 to failure, I set @ 405 to failure
> 
> Leg extensions 3 sets @ 10 reps
> 
> ...


Damn that's a crazy leg day.... I need to get back at legs like I use too.... With all the dieting as of lately I can't do anything after the 10x10.... That being said already up to 255 is impressive too.... Did you get though the whole 10x10??? If so your def gonna puke with the 260 next week..., I swear every time I bump up its a guaranteed puke day. Usually right at set 7... Set 7 is a tricky bastard bc the end still seems so far away.... Once you get to 8 it's seems like your about done lol

----------


## Tron3219

> Hit chest today. My chest seems like its starting to grow more!!! I repped out the 120's today for the first time on incline press!! I was feeling awesome! 2 more pins and I'm done


Dude, did u have to buy new clothes?

-TroN-

----------


## human project

> Dude, did u have to buy new clothes?
> 
> -TroN-


If your still growing at a consist pace why would you come off bub??... Just my opinion but why stop if your still growing muscle??

----------


## twitz

AWESOME work in here Z! You are looking fantastic... nice, solid gains  :Smilie: 

Inspiring for sure!

This is kind of cheesy, but when I feel like I can't get up/can't push, I flip to this song:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shDNaFhPiJY

And think of going into battle...lol. It's from the movie 300.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Damn that's a crazy leg day.... I need to get back at legs like I use too.... With all the dieting as of lately I can't do anything after the 10x10.... That being said already up to 255 is impressive too.... Did you get though the whole 10x10??? If so your def gonna puke with the 260 next week..., I swear every time I bump up its a guaranteed puke day. Usually right at set 7... Set 7 is a tricky bastard bc the end still seems so far away.... Once you get to 8 it's seems like your about done lol


Dude if I were dieting like you I doubt I would even make it through the 10x10. I made it through the whole 10 but after set 7 my rests were definitely longer than 2 minutes. I don't know how 260 is going to go!! I had to use chalk to tally my sets on the floor so I didn't lose track last night. I don't even know if ill be able to do that with 260. I'm starting to blackout just thinking about it.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Dude, did u have to buy new clothes?
> 
> -TroN-


Lol yes! I have yet to find jeans that fit right..I've had to start but more XL shirts. All my larges have now been converted into gym shirts!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> If your still growing at a consist pace why would you come off bub??... Just my opinion but why stop if your still growing muscle??


Mainly because I don't have anymore test ATM..I'm also going to Texas for a week and don't want to deal with mailing my gear back and fourth.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> AWESOME work in here Z! You are looking fantastic... nice, solid gains 
> 
> Inspiring for sure!
> 
> This is kind of cheesy, but when I feel like I can't get up/can't push, I flip to this song:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shDNaFhPiJY
> 
> And think of going into battle...lol. It's from the movie 300.


Thanks Twitz! That song is amazing! I love stuff like that. I can definitely see this song as a candidate for my posing routine  :Smilie:

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Well, this morning was my last pin  :Frown: ...no more juice in the vial..I think I went through a vein because it bled more than it ever has. It wasn't bad at all though. I worked arms today and made the mistake of trying to shave afterwards. I had to use one hand to push my other hand close enough to my face so I could get the razor close enough lol..it took about 5 minutes longer than it should have! My arms were looking jacked though  :Smilie:  I checked my bf% with a handheld..in the past it had read me high. It said 16.7%. I'm pretty comfortable where I'm at right now. Ill lose it once I start my contest prep.

----------


## twitz

> Thanks Twitz! That song is amazing! I love stuff like that. I can definitely see this song as a candidate for my posing routine


I'm not sure what your music style is, but I'm going to pm you some others now. The one I already sent has been my fav for a long time now  :Smilie: 




> Well, this morning was my last pin ...no more juice in the vial..I think I went through a vein because it bled more than it ever has. It wasn't bad at all though. I worked arms today and made the mistake of trying to shave afterwards. I had to use one hand to push my other hand close enough to my face so I could get the razor close enough lol..it took about 5 minutes longer than it should have! My arms were looking jacked though  I checked my bf% with a handheld..in the past it had read me high. It said 16.7%. I'm pretty comfortable where I'm at right now. Ill lose it once I start my contest prep.


I would say that your cycle was very successful! You worked hard and have the results to prove it! 

I use one of those hand held thingies too. Try setting it, starting it and laying it down (without your hands on it)... somehow it still does a reading?! LOL...

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> I'm not sure what your music style is, but I'm going to pm you some others now. The one I already sent has been my fav for a long time now 
> 
> I would say that your cycle was very successful! You worked hard and have the results to prove it!
> 
> I use one of those hand held thingies too. Try setting it, starting it and laying it down (without your hands on it)... somehow it still does a reading?! LOL...


Lol yeah they have a mind of their own. I used a scale that supposedly reads decently..it said 15.7..I think once I start to cut ill do a before and after bodpod!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

It's been a while since I updated.. I just got back from Texas. It was my spring break and I went to visit the fam. So far pct is going good. I haven't been to emotional. The chems taste like sh1t! I wasn't expecting that lol. Weight is still sittin above 240! Hopfully I keep it close to that!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Tody was one of those pack your meals and stay at the gym all day kind of days! I killed chest earlier today. Strength is still there. I thought I would lose some after the cycle but I'm still pushing to some heavy weight! I got a few meals in and and read some MD mag. Now it's time for abs  :Frown:  I haven't done abs in ages. 

I'm currently taking a term off from school to focus on bodybuilding! I don't think I've been this excited about something in a long time. Ill be starting with a national level competitor/coach soon! I'm looking forward to takin my physique to the next level and then some more!!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Still feeling large!

----------


## twitz

Still looking large too!

I'm happy to hear you will have lot's of time to focus on BBing and your goal! I hope you will continue your log as you work with your coach  :Smilie:

----------


## Soar

Your pictures motivate me more and more. Have several years to even been in the same weight class lol

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Still looking large too!
> 
> I'm happy to hear you will have lot's of time to focus on BBing and your goal! I hope you will continue your log as you work with your coach


Thanks Twitz! I haven't see you around the board for a while. How are things going? I think I'm going to start a new log when I start working with him. I'm hoping to make it pretty detailed with diet, gear, and workout adjustments all the way through my show!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Your pictures motivate me more and more. Have several years to even been in the same weight class lol


Thanks dude! One thing I can say is you will definitely get there if you keep pushing! I've come a long ways since I started lifting. I never thought I'd be as big as I am now. Dedication can take you places.

----------


## Tron3219

> Still feeling large!


How much u weighing these days? Got on the scale this morning (prepoop lol) weighed 232. Pretty happy bout that, but I don't feel large  :Frown:  grrr I think even if u was 250 I'd feel small...lets see  :Smilie: 

chomp chomp chomp clink clink clink

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> How much u weighing these days? Got on the scale this morning (prepoop lol) weighed 232. Pretty happy bout that, but I don't feel large  grrr I think even if u was 250 I'd feel small...lets see 
> 
> chomp chomp chomp clink clink clink


I've been steadily hovering over 240! I think we will always find a way to downsize ourselves on the get big journey lol..it's never enough. 260 here I come haha

----------


## Tron3219

How tall r u?

Yeah man, real bad. At first I was like 230 is my goal. It came WAY faster then I anticipated with a whole lot less fat then I anticipated as well. I look in the mirror and I'm like man I look pretty good, but I'm no where as "filled out" as I wanna be. Then I stand next to an "average" sized person in the gym and I'm like hmmm maybe I'm bigger then I think lol either way. I think 240 is gonna come pretty easy. I just finished my 8 week blast. Gonna drop down to 150mg test e for this month. Blast again at the beginning of next month with some tren or npp. 240 should b pretty easy. I'm thinking I might set my sights on 245 for next blast, and prolly still feel small!! Haha

chomp chomp chomp clink clink clink

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> How tall r u?
> 
> Yeah man, real bad. At first I was like 230 is my goal. It came WAY faster then I anticipated with a whole lot less fat then I anticipated as well. I look in the mirror and I'm like man I look pretty good, but I'm no where as "filled out" as I wanna be. Then I stand next to an "average" sized person in the gym and I'm like hmmm maybe I'm bigger then I think lol either way. I think 240 is gonna come pretty easy. I just finished my 8 week blast. Gonna drop down to 150mg test e for this month. Blast again at the beginning of next month with some tren or npp. 240 should b pretty easy. I'm thinking I might set my sights on 245 for next blast, and prolly still feel small!! Haha
> 
> chomp chomp chomp clink clink clink


I'm 6ft. Maybe 6'0.5"...ya I normally don't feel big unless I'm around other people. If I'm alone in the mirror, I swear I deteriorate. Lol. Dude you will look monstrous at 240! I'm planning on prop and npp for my next

----------


## twitz

> Thanks Twitz! I haven't see you around the board for a while. How are things going? I think I'm going to start a new log when I start working with him. I'm hoping to make it pretty detailed with diet, gear, and workout adjustments all the way through my show!


Sounds great! Would love to read it! I had some family visiting, so I'm back to things now. Started a new log in the nutrition section, so I will be updating there  :Smilie: 

When is the show?

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Sounds great! Would love to read it! I had some family visiting, so I'm back to things now. Started a new log in the nutrition section, so I will be updating there 
> 
> When is the show?


Awesome. Ill have to follow along. The show was originally going I be oct 19th. It just so happens that my sister is getting married that same day, so now I have to figure out what I'm doing!! If I decide on another one it will be around the same time. There are 2 other shows that are within a week or two +/- from the original plan so hopefully it will all work out.

----------


## human project

> I've been steadily hovering over 240! I think we will always find a way to downsize ourselves on the get big journey lol..it's never enough. 260 here I come haha


My weight fluctuates so much... Even from day to day pre contest... What kind of fluctuations do you have from day to day? I think im going to start logging my weight thought the day on my log

----------


## human project

> Awesome. Ill have to follow along. The show was originally going I be oct 19th. It just so happens that my sister is getting married that same day, so now I have to figure out what I'm doing!! If I decide on another one it will be around the same time. There are 2 other shows that are within a week or two +/- from the original plan so hopefully it will all work out.


Do the branch warren classic in July

----------


## Tron3219

> My weight fluctuates so much... Even from day to day pre contest... What kind of fluctuations do you have from day to day? I think im going to start logging my weight thought the day on my log


I typically fluctuate 3ish pounds

-Chomp Chomp Chomp-Clink Clink Clink-

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> My weight fluctuates so much... Even from day to day pre contest... What kind of fluctuations do you have from day to day? I think im going to start logging my weight thought the day on my log


If I'm staying on course with my diet it is usually pretty consistent 2-3lbs. If I slack off one bit and et whatever or skip meals ill see 6-7 lbs + or -

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Do the branch warren classic in July


Where is this one at?

----------


## human project

> Where is this one at?


Florida

----------


## Tron3219

I think Ronnie's is this weekend in Dallas...maybe it's may...hmmm I wanna go

-Chomp Chomp Chomp-Clink Clink Clink-

----------


## human project

> I think Ronnie's is this weekend in Dallas...maybe it's may...hmmm I wanna go
> 
> -Chomp Chomp Chomp-Clink Clink Clink-


I think there's one in KC within two weeks of the branch warren show... I've been thinking about doing both and trying completely different pre week approaches and really seeing how my body reacts

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> I think Ronnie's is this weekend in Dallas...maybe it's may...hmmm I wanna go
> 
> -Chomp Chomp Chomp-Clink Clink Clink-


That would be cool

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> I think there's one in KC within two weeks of the branch warren show... I've been thinking about doing both and trying completely different pre week approaches and really seeing how my body reacts


That would be sweet to do but I don't know if I could swing it with work....ill look into it.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Awesome shoulder workout tonight! No one else in the gym after 8:30. Had it all to myself. I cranked my music over the speakers and blasted them! I look forward to more of these workouts!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Pct is almost over and I'm sitting at 239lbs! Measured bi's at 19.5 yesterday! Feeling good. Can't wait till the next cycle starts!

----------


## Soar

Sounds successful all in all! Awesome log!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Sounds successful all in all! Awesome log!


Overall I am super pleased! Ready for the next. How are things coming along for you?

----------


## Soar

> Overall I am super pleased! Ready for the next. How are things coming along for you?


Goin strong here still, all lifts are going up and I've been roughly 500 cal below maintenance for a while now. Slow but steady changes lol.

When do you think you'll run your next cycle? I'm gonna try another bulk in August I think.

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Goin strong here still, all lifts are going up and I've been roughly 500 cal below maintenance for a while now. Slow but steady changes lol.
> 
> When do you think you'll run your next cycle? I'm gonna try another bulk in August I think.


That's good to hear man. Hopefully by mid may ill be on my next. It's soon and I don't advise this protocol to anyone. I have a goal in mind though and it's going to take non standard protocol lol

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Pct is almost over and I'm sitting at 239lbs! Measured bi's at 19.5 yesterday! Feeling good. Can't wait till the next cycle starts!


Turns out the tape measure I was using was missin a half inch  :Frown:  bi's are just 19 inches

----------


## human project

> Turns out the tape measure I was using was missin a half inch  bi's are just 19 inches


That's crazy man.... I'm really thinking about going bulk crazy for a couple months... You still bulking or just lean bulking or what??

----------


## twitz

> Turns out the tape measure I was using was missin a half inch  bi's are just 19 inches


Oh Nos! Just 19 inches!?! Freakin' AWESOME Z!!! Looking great!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> That's crazy man.... I'm really thinking about going bulk crazy for a couple months... You still bulking or just lean bulking or what??


Thanks dude. You should man. Big is beautiful! Haha(see pic below). I'm trying to do a lean bulk. I've been biking a lot lately and it's been helping me lean out some!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> Oh Nos! Just 19 inches!?! Freakin' AWESOME Z!!! Looking great!


Lol thanks! Your guns are looking large a well! I have to keep on it so you don't pass me up  :Wink:

----------

